# is this fish going to die :-(



## philipgonzales3 (Dec 4, 2013)

I noticed this just now. The horrible thing is that I slid one of my rocks back to clean the front glass shortly before I saw this. Any chance that this can be caused by another fish? It is about the size of the larger Socolofi's mouth? Well regardless I feel bad because it could have been caused by me. I was too dumb to figure out how to clean the front glass without putting the fish in danger and all I can do now is learn from it. when I came up to the glass all the fish hid in the rock and I tried to vibrate the rock so that it would be obvious that I was moving it, and then I slid it back so I could clean the front glass. I guess I should have realized that the fish probably didn't understand what I was trying to do. I thought about it after for a bit and it would have been a much better idea to pull the rock straight up and out of the aquarium as I believe the fish would have jumped out of the holes then? and then clean the glass and then slowly set the rock back in, this way the fish would take cover and be out of harms way when I set the rock back on. I totally just didn't think that through. Although totally removing the rock is a pain because how heavy it is, it would of been a much better solution. Anyway, I realize that I was very stupid by not stopping and using some judgment before I acted. Any input is appreciated. Thank You.


Untitled by philipgonzales3, on Flickr


Untitled by philipgonzales3, on Flickr


Untitled by philipgonzales3, on Flickr


----------



## Michael_S (Aug 18, 2013)

I don't know how to prevent any diseases or infections, but I would remove him into a hospital tank if you have one? I don't think a fish could have caused that much, but you never know. Isolating him will obviously prevent any harassment which I think will be the biggest worry. Hopefully someone hear can give more advice, I am just trying to give a quick response.


----------



## philipgonzales3 (Dec 4, 2013)

OK thank you for the fast reply. The soonest I can move the fish to the hospital talk is tomorrow after work. I was actually planning on picking up another aquarium tomorrow already to use as an extra breeder or hospital tank in the future. It's a shame that it has to be under these circumstances but I will go pick up a 40 gallon breeder tomorrow and add an established filter to it and add this fish in thier.


----------



## ChuckinMA (Aug 24, 2013)

If he is swimming around normally after several hours, there may not be any internal damage which is a good thing. If you can prevent a secondary infection, he may very well recover. BTW, we've all done stupid stuff that we learn from.


----------



## philipgonzales3 (Dec 4, 2013)

Thanks for the advice. Well the fish iss still swimming and eating normally after over 12 hours. Any ideas on how to prevent infection? What would be the best course of action from here? Hospital tank? And then what?


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Melafix is a good infection preventative. Clean water, low in nitrates (<10ppm) is also paramount for helping fish heal quickly.


----------



## philipgonzales3 (Dec 4, 2013)

Thank you, I actually picked up some melafix from my LFS today. The fish is still eating and swiming normally, it is in hospital tank for now and it seems rather fine except dor it's big wound. Hopefully it ppuls through and I will be sure to keep my nitrates down and water changes high.


----------



## HumbleBilly (Jan 6, 2014)

I also vote to throw in some Melafix
+2


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Looking forward, keep an eye on the injury and watch for increased redness as well as white or gray cottony growth.


----------



## dougkierc (Jan 8, 2014)

I am not a big fan of Melafix. I find fish gasping when using that stuff. If the wound is superficial, good old fashion water changes will do wonders.


----------



## philipgonzales3 (Dec 4, 2013)

The fish isn't eating and just hides under a rock. It also has been breathing heavily since shortly after the incident. I dosed the melafix according to the directions for 5 days but I have now stopped using it as the fish is still breathing heavily. I had good water movement and a bubbler running for additional movement. It hasn't ate in about 2 days and these past two days it just stays under the rock, before it did slowly swim up to eat and would swim about somewhat actively but certaintly not 100%. It seems to not have much energy to swim as it will just sit at the bottom of the tank. Any suggestions? It also does have white growth on thw wound but I don't think it really looks cotton like.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Post a picture of the injured area if you can. For now, keep up with the water changes to keep the water very low in nitrates.


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

Don't put any more food in there if he's not eating--just fouls the water. The wound looks awful and the fact that the fish isn't eating and swimming is certainly not a good sign, 
BUT! 
So many times on this forum I've seen fish pull through this sort of thing--amazingly so--
SO: continue with keeping the water quality up via partial water changes/good water movement. A small amount of salt, (sodium chloride) may help to prevent the spread of infection. (1 teas per five gallons, dissolved and added gradually over several hours time). As with adding anything to a tank with a sick/stressed fish, be right there to make sure the salt doesn't stress him
Robin

Don't beat yourself up about it. You just can never tell what they're going to do when you're moving stuff around. They go from running for their lives to foolish curiosity. I actually had an adult blue dolphin (c. moorii ) BITE me last month when I was siphoning. . . drew blood!! (just a little)


----------



## philipgonzales3 (Dec 4, 2013)

Sorry about the poor quality of the pictures but it is the best I have been able to manage so far. I figured something is better than nothing. I removed the fish from the quarantine tank and put him back in the main tank. I know that isn't the most logical thing in the world but it is what I did. I put the little guy in the main tank last night and this morning he came up for breakfast with all the other fish!!! for a brief minute or two he was up at the water surface, actively swimming and grabbing whatever food it could. It has also been coming out from under the rock and sitting near the surface and slowly swimming around instead of just sitting under the rock in the quarantine tank.

The wound looks slightly worse in person than it does it the pics.


Untitled by philipgonzales3, on Flickr


Untitled by philipgonzales3, on Flickr


Untitled by philipgonzales3, on Flickr

This is how he sits at the bottom, indicating that he doesn't have the strength to do much else but sit there kind of sideways? But it will also now chase some of the similar sized fish before settling back to it's spot and it will also come towards my finger if I put it on the glass, so it does still have some life left.


Untitled by philipgonzales3, on Flickr


----------



## philipgonzales3 (Dec 4, 2013)

here is a few more pics. It's funny the fish will be laying at the bottom and all of a sudden it will start swimming around "normally" and make a full circle around the rock and then rest it's body on the rock or the sand. Every couple of minutes it is alternating between being active and lounging around. I've never had fish before this, much less a sick/injured one but I will take this as a good sign because it seems it is being less and less reclusive even though it obviously isn't "healthy".

resting on the rock

Untitled by philipgonzales3, on Flickr

Yum is that a spot of green algae? 

Untitled by philipgonzales3, on Flickr

sure taste like it to me!!!

Untitled by philipgonzales3, on Flickr

and more rest

Untitled by philipgonzales3, on Flickr

these pictures are of it obviously "resting" in the non swimming position but it will spurt out and swim around a bit on and off. I am hopeful, even though I don't know how serious it is when a fish "rests" this way.


----------



## philipgonzales3 (Dec 4, 2013)

The fish is eating and coming out more and more. The wound still looks horrible, but at least the fish is eating and coming out of the rock to swim around.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Sounds like he's on the road to recovery. :thumb:


----------



## philipgonzales3 (Dec 4, 2013)

Yup, I would say so. The fish in question has eaten at every meal since being introduced to the main tank and is very active. Most times I can't tell which fish is the wounded one unless the wound is facing towards me. I am very hopeful and down right suprised at how hardy these fish are. Thanks for the advice. I will be sure to keep you guys and gals posted and will be back with questions as one can never stop learning.


----------



## Austinite (Jul 27, 2013)

How is that fish doing?


----------



## philipgonzales3 (Dec 4, 2013)

The fish is doing great. The wound looks almost gone compared to how bad it was. There is just some slight discoloration, where the wound is but the fish is pretty much healed. I will post some pics a little later when I get a chance so you can see the before and after.


----------



## philipgonzales3 (Dec 4, 2013)

Well since the fish is no longer resting near the bottom, I am unable to capture any photos of it on my cell phone as it is way too fast for me!!! I decided to take a YouTube video instead. These guys were super active because I was by the tank and I had just fed them. Why is my glass so darn shiny? you can see the reflection almost as good as the actual aquarium!!! lol sorry for the dirty glass, I usually only do a good cleaning of it once a week, due to school and work. The wound was on the right side, and sorry again for the crappy quality, but it does look much better doesn't it? the only thing that bothers me a bit is it looks like it's right bottom fin may be missing. You know the little fins underneath their bodies? well since the incident this fin looks like a nub, well at first it looked like it couldn't move it. I swear it was a still there the last time I checked but this time it looks like it may be gone. do these fins usually grow back?


----------



## Austinite (Jul 27, 2013)

Wow, he looks great! Swims around really well, saw him trying to eat a speck that floated by, looks like a fully recovered fish except for the wound. Glad to hear it.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I think you may be referring to the pelvic fin. Depending on the amount of damage, it may not grow back. This will affect his swimming capabilities but it looks like he's handling the current well. Glad he pulled through for ya.


----------



## philipgonzales3 (Dec 4, 2013)

Thanks very much for the help. It is because of this forum a first time fish owner has managed to have no losses yet, and hopefully none anytime soon. Yea I think it is the pelvic fin, hopefully it grows back but at least the little guy pulled through and his discoloration around the wound seems to be getting better and better.


----------

